# Too late to litter train?



## xtine (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm moving Peanut to a c&c cage this weekend and was wondering if this would be a good time to try and litter box train him. He's about 5 months now, and the breeder didn't use a litter box - so I didn't either. But lately he's been going all over the place and I was wondering if I could train him now, or if it's too late to really train him well.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd try and see if he'd take to it... it's not like it's going to take a horrendous investment of time or money to try. Just get something for a litter box and move the poops he leaves in his home into the box. And you can take the box out during playtime and set him in it to "go" when you see him in the pointy-bottom, tail-sticking-out stance.

Though your comment about "lately he's been going all over the place" caught my attention. Sounds like he's had a change in behavior? Besides location, are there any other differences in his poop that might indicate a problem - like changes in amount, color, texture, consistency, etc...?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

What type of liner is he on? I have absolutely no bases for this comment past sheer thought. It appears to me (though I might be totally wrong) that more hedgies are 'litter trained' who are on fleece liners over loose shavings.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie is semi litter box trained. She poops on her wheel in her cage all the time, and I can't change that, and I understand that's just hedgehog behavior and so it's unlikely it will change. I think rather than being trained to the litter box she has just trained us to her bathroom schedule and her warning signs (posturing, the little tail flying up, etc) and after her mealworms every night she gets put in the potty and about 80% of the time she goes and then if she doesn't we try her for 30 seconds every 5 minutes until she goes to the bathroom or goes home to her cage.


----------

